# Compatability ?



## giddetm (Mar 15, 2011)

Can I put Lake Tanganyika with Peacocks and Kribs? Maybe a few shellies? The tank is a 150 tall 48"X24"x30" tall.


----------



## Furcifer158 (Feb 16, 2008)

depends on the tamg


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Sure you can. Do not expect em to do well though. :wink:


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

giddetm said:


> Can I put Lake Tanganyika with Peacocks and Kribs? Maybe a few shellies? The tank is a 150 tall 48"X24"x30" tall.


Shell dwellers no. But then, Peacocks and Kribs aren't really a very good mix either.


----------



## giddetm (Mar 15, 2011)

I like all of these fish but I find conflicting info on what can go together. Any help would start me in the right direction.I try to research first instead of throwing anything in a tank and have them kill each other.[/url]

Yellow fin Mbamba +
Albino Auratus +
Auratus +
Aurora +
Bumble bee +
Chalosi +
Clown lab
Cobalt blue zebra
Dakarti Yellow acei
Demasoni
Electric yellow
Flavus
Giant Demasoni
Greberi
Maingano
Orange johani
Red top cobalt
Red top dwarf
Red top hongi
Red top ndumbi
Red top zebra
Red zebra
Rusty
Snow white
Socolofi
Solid electric yellow
White tail acei
Zebra long pelvic mdoka
Fire fish dragon blood
Albino eureka red
Aulonocara rostratum
Blue neon chiwindi
Eureka red jake
German red
Lemon jake
Maleri island peacock
Otter point jake
Red top lwanda
Rubescens
Strawberry
Sunburst
Sunshine peacock benga yellow
Swallowtail
Usisya flavescent
Walteri
Albino compressiceps
Albino Taiwan reef
Aristo yellow blaze (Zimbabwe rock)
Azureus
Big spot hap
Borleyi red fin
Dimidiochromis compressiceps
Exochromis anagenys
Hap fusco
Hap ovatus/Hap sulfer head
Imperial tigress
Livingstonii
Makonde yellow-black fin
Ndiwe fire hap
Polystigma
Red blaze lithobates
Rhoadesii
Super red empress fire hap
Super VC-10 hap
Taiwan reef
Tangerine tiger
Trout cichlid
Turqoise hap
Tyrannochromis macrostoma
Venustus
White blaze chrysonotus
Yellow blaze virginilis
Anchor island
Astatotilapia calliptera
Black orange nyererei
Dayglow cichlid
Flameback
Half crimson red
Hap sp. Ã¢â‚¬Â


----------



## shellies215 (Jan 7, 2011)

maybe you should have just told us which fish you don't like :lol: Just kidding. Can you make a list of a few that you would like to put together, and we can try to tell you what will work. You obviously can't have them all in one tank, so pick some favorites.


----------



## SandBagger (Nov 17, 2010)

Or just use the search tool and read up. Search "Tang Community".

You could also look at a recent post in this same forum called "My first Tang Tank".


----------



## shellies215 (Jan 7, 2011)

Oh and remove from your list the fontosa, and probably the dimidiochromis, livingstoni,venustus, and any other haps that reach 10". Fish like that don't do well in a 4 foot tank


----------



## Frazee86 (Aug 1, 2010)

think seen that list before haha be best to pick one that you like best cant live without that meets your tank size then build around that fish or if you are having troubles picking perhaps get a dart board pin up the names and throw away and what the first one lands on build around that :thumb:


----------



## Furcifer158 (Feb 16, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Thats a list


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

Furcifer158 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Thats a list


+a billion.


----------



## eeztropheus (Jan 10, 2010)

LOL those are my favorite too! :lol:

Pick a lake.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Do you already have the peacocks? Kribs? Anything?


----------



## giddetm (Mar 15, 2011)

Apistogramma hongsloi Apisto honsloi is one of my favorites and I know it is South American and probably wont go with the Africans so I may have to go with some kind of community tank.I would also like to do Kribensis.


----------



## Bungalowdan (Aug 16, 2010)

giddetm said:


> I like all of these fish but I find conflicting info on what can go together. Any help would start me in the right direction.I try to research first instead of throwing anything in a tank and have them kill each other.[/url]
> 
> All male hap/ peacock? That would be your best shot of keeping the most species from your list in one tank successfully.


----------



## giddetm (Mar 15, 2011)

DJRansome said:


> Do you already have the peacocks? Kribs? Anything?


No I dont, the tank should come in this Tuesday so I still have plenty of time to decide. I have lighting, a big pile of blue slate,a giant piece of driftwood,a brand new fluval FX-5, 2- 350 Bio-wheels,and a 300 watt heater. I need to decide before I buy the substrate because if I go with the Africans I would like to use 8 bags of Carib-sea Eco-complete Zacblack.Maybe a few plants left in the pots and some moss tied to the driftwood.


----------



## giddetm (Mar 15, 2011)

Any more comments on this set up your opinions are appreciated.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

What do you want out of this tank? I don't mean to be rude, but both this thread, and the other thread contain ridiculous lists.

The question is, do you want breeding, or a bunch of colourful fish swimming around a tank? Breeding means fewer species, colourful fish means all males, probably Malawian peacocks and Haplochromines... more fish.

But the key is, what do YOU want.


----------



## bluemaxbirds (Dec 29, 2010)

i have a 220 gal tank with asst. male peacocks and breeding colonies of leleupi and wc black calvus and it works just fine.before the 220 tank ihad a smaller group of peacocks with the leleupi in a 75 gal tank,worked just as well.if you mix male peacocks&haps with tangs just consider the size & agression levels and pick accordingly.i just ordered a tang goby to spice things up a bit.before someone brings up the issue of diet ,i feed my fish exclusively nls cichlid formula.good luck with your tank


----------



## giddetm (Mar 15, 2011)

Fogelhund said:


> What do you want out of this tank? I don't mean to be rude, but both this thread, and the other thread contain ridiculous lists.
> 
> The question is, do you want breeding, or a bunch of colourful fish swimming around a tank? Breeding means fewer species, colourful fish means all males, probably Malawian peacocks and Haplochromines... more fish.
> 
> ...


----------



## ahud (Aug 22, 2009)

Are you sure you want lake Tanganyika? Tanganyika does not have much for color. Most people consider tanganyikans as little grey and white fish, I know my family thinks all of my tanganyikan tanks are ugly. A second problem is Tanganyikans do not do well with crowding.

If you went with Malawi cichlids you could have more fish than water almost lol.


----------



## Wei Fun (Mar 1, 2003)

I second ahud's point. If you're looking to pack the tank with a lot of colorful fish, Malawi does sound like a better choice. You can overcrowd mbuna to reduce aggression, and some of the mbuna species tend to be quite colorful. Take a look at some of the mbuna profiles in the "Species Profiles" section of the site.


----------



## giddetm (Mar 15, 2011)

If I went that route would I have to have all males or introduce another type of fish as a target fish?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

giddetm said:


> If I went that route would I have to have all males or introduce another type of fish as a target fish?


All males, or three types max in a tank your size, as breeding groups.


----------



## giddetm (Mar 15, 2011)

How many males could I put in, I would like to start with all juveniles.

If I went with 3 groups,how many fish per group?

And what about a target species? I have read about people using a different fish like a danio or I read one guy used Rainbows.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

giddetm said:


> How many males could I put in, I would like to start with all juveniles.
> 
> If I went with 3 groups,how many fish per group?
> 
> And what about a target species? I have read about people using a different fish like a danio or I read one guy used Rainbows.


You could probably go with about 12-20 males, depending on the species chosen. The bigger the fish, the less you could keep.

If you went with 3 groups, the ideals would be 1m-3-4f per group.

Targets aren't necessary.


----------



## ahud (Aug 22, 2009)

Fish like danios and rainbows are used as "dithers" which make other fish more comfortable or "targets" to disperse aggression. You probably won't need either.

If I were you I would take the advice here and try a stocking list that has a good chance of success. If this is your first tank I guarantee you that you will change your mind a few times on what you like if you advance in the hobby. Also, most beginners try to pack a ton of fish in their tank, while the more seasoned hobbyist like to stock light. After you understand some of the biology behind the fish, it just looks better to not to have fish packed in so tight.

Keep in mind that the more fish you add to the tank the more often you will have to do water changes.


----------

